# How Do You Take Your Coffee?



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Growing from an exchange on the Trad forum, how one drinks his coffee came up. It sounded like a good Interchange topic to me, so here's my morning set up:



No, nothing fancy. I do prefer to grind my own beans (I know I don't have the 'right' grinder), and I have a regular ol' automatic coffee machine (thinking of getting a French press). The unmarked bag of coffee beans is imported all the way from Memphis by my brother-in-law. It's called Butter Moon, and is great stuff. I have a box of coffee from Oma, which is like a Colombian Starbucks, but actually good. I got it when I was in Colombia earlier this year. The can is Mysore Royale, which I picked up in Chennai a few weeks ago. It's surprisingly good with a spicy taste to it.

Featured is my favorite mug--just the right handle and heft--a Martin Guitar mug I bought at the Martin Guitar factory in Pennsylvania. It generally rotates with a couple of others, but if it's clean that's the one I go for. This morning I washed it out a little and used it anyway.

I take my coffee with a little half and half.

How about you?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I have tea with sugar. Each day I make coffee for my wife in an electric drip coffeemaker; she takes it black.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

I get a Macchiato maybe twice a week. (The real thing, not the drink starbuck's calls a macchiato.) If I make coffee at home I use a press pot. I take a teaspoon of heavy cream, and a drop of vanilla


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

I used to get coffee from Dunkin Donuts or our cafeteria everyday, but $2-$3 everyday for a cup o' joe (in NYC) seemed a little wasteful. So I went out and bought a single cup Black and Decker coffee maker for $16. Now, the cost of my coffee is simply for the raw materials - prob less than 25 cents a day. Not only that - I have a much larger selection of the type of coffee that I use.

Ive had this thing for about three years now. I figure it has saved me about $1200 over that time. I figure that could be much better used for some new clothes instead.......


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

I had a French Press up until about a month ago, which meant I bought more coffee at Dunkin Donuts or Starbucks than I made at home. Then we got a very nice drip coffee maker at my Fiancee's bridal shower. I went out and purchased the cheap Cuisnart burr grinder that seems to be the compliment to our coffee maker, both have proven to be a wonderful addition to my mornings. I know that the purists say only grind immediately before brewing and only brew in a press type apparatus, but I grind the night before and set the coffee to brew when my alarm goes off, so as soon as I bumble my way down into the kitchen it's ready to go.

I'm still experimenting with different coffees, but I always drink it black.


----------



## Palerider (Jun 3, 2006)

Ah, coffee rituals. I start each day with an espresso made with Illy ESE pods (perfectly measured self contained single serving) made through a Francis Francis X1 espresso machine.

For regular coffee, I also favor Illy, medium grind. I use a Delonghi coffee maker with a stainless steel carafe and no burner. I was told that by moving away from a standard glass pot-on-burner scenario, the coffee would taste better and never burn. 

I would love to grind fresh beans with each pot, but I find I don't have the time.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

*"I Like my coffee black and bitter like my heart."*

The above is an actual statement I'll sometimes use when a friendly waitress asks if I want sugar and cream. It's usually good for a chuckle.
Coffee for me is straight up black. Same with for hot tea. Tea I drink at home, coffee only in resturants. I also think a cup of coffee should be no more then $2. Actually I think a cup should be no more then a dollar but that's not going to happen. Actually, there is a resturant in or near downtown LA called Philepe's (please forgive my spelling) that I recently read still offers a cup of joe for either 10 or 15 cents. It's worth checking out just for that alone.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*The only way*


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

I have the exact same coffee grinder by Braun, not fancy, but gets the job done. 

I like my coffee with a bit of Splenda and half&half.

Got some 1 and 1/2 lb bag of Kona from Costco for about $22 (wife thinks its "too strong" and went with Maxwell House in the can  )


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I hardly drink coffee any more, but when I do, it's black, decaf. And not from Starbucks.

One little thing that still gets me POd about living around here is the insistence of the locals that "regular coffee" = coffee with lots of junk in it, i.e., cream and sugar. Anyone traveling to Boston should be aware of that little quirk before ordering.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Weekdays, I admit I grab the biggest cup of coffee at Starbucks in their dark or bold choice of the day. I add one splenda and some half&half. On weekends we grind Peets fresh daily, use a French Press, and add a little unrefined sugar. My wife often makes fresh biscotti on the weekends also, a nice addition.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I love a good (by my definition) cup of coffee. 

I don't like Starbuck's prices, so I only ocassionally get a cup there.

The most consistently good on-the-go cup that I have found is BK Joe (Burger King).

I drink it with no additives, just black. Probably from my military years when it was often just something to keep me awake during long graveyard shifts. 

Quite often people seem mildly surprised when I ask for just plain black coffee.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Illy beans are excellent and reliable, but like wine, a little variety is always welcomed. 

A blade grinder. (Burr grinders produce more bitterness in my experience.) 

A French Press. It really couldn't be simpler. You boil water, pour it in the carafe over the ground beans, wait 4 minutes, then push the plunger down to filter it. 

Paper filter systems can't compare. They absorb oils, and flavor along with them. 

Drip systems can't compare. You do not get the same level of saturation of the grinds. 

This simple setup works so well, it's ruined me for most of the coffee you get out there in the world. 

Cream, no sugar. Synthetic sugars should be banned.


----------



## gruven (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm constantly getting different coffees passed to me from my parents who are not big coffee drinkers so my daily cup is rarely constant for more than a few days at a time.

Ditto on the suprised reactions when I ask for my coffee black. ("Are you sure? You mean no milk _and_ no sugar??") For some reason I can't stand anything else in it. Same with my tea.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

We use a Senseo brand machine, which employs no filters to wreck the flavour, and shoots extremely hot water through coffee-filled pods, creating one foam-topped double or single shot at a time. One could call the pod-case a sort of filter, but it is so thin as to have a de minimus effect on the coffee. Senseo pods are made by the old European coffee purveyor, Douwe Egbert, and produce a good, old-fashioned coffee taste--which is an alien concept at Starbuck's, where every single variety on offer is roasted to black bitterness.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

As an afterthought, I remember drinking coffee made in a percolator years ago. There were no drip (or more exotic) systems generally in use at the time. I think I remember it being very good. I've thought several times about finding an old stove top percolator and seeing if that coffee was as good as I "remember".


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I take my coffee the same way Mr. Wolf does.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

My preference would be 3-4 shots of espresso with a little cream and raw sugar. But, at home I use a drip machine. I grind each portion of my beans and use them twice.


----------



## johnpemberton (May 1, 2006)

I have to have a cup of Nescafe Gold Blend, no sugar, organic milk!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

These days my wife and I generally perc two pots of coffee per day. Prior to retirement we both liked it as so aptly described by burnedandfrozen, "black and bitter!" (Love that phrase...just had to use it.) These days we are taking a somewhat less rushed and gentler approach to life and our choice of coffees reflects that...Folger's Simply Smooth blend and Maxwell House Smooth Master Blend, with half and half creamer or 2% milk, depending on how our weight management is going at the time. Still have the expresso press and a couple of times a year we'll crank it up and enjoy a double shot of expresso, as necessary to jump start thre old hearts!


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

no coffee in my cup -gives me indigestion .
approx 8-9 cups of tea a day , strong with a drop of milk made with boilling water .
allways best drunk from an enammeled camp mug.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I drink coffee only if I am very tired. And then how I take it depends upon my mood. I may have it black, or with sugar or with sugar and milk or cream.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

There's always some curious research surrounding coffee drinking at its protective effects. I can remember playing with the big d-base at the College of Public Health and coming up with drinking coffee seems to have a protective effect from bowel cancer and diabetes. No idea if it's a valid connection, that's the dangers of data mining.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

At home I set my electric automatic thing so It's ready when I wake up. It was a freebie from the Gevalia people. I cancelled the coffee after I realized how expensive it was.

I too get the big bag o' beans from Costco, or the Eight O'Clock brand from the supermarket.

Rhetorical question: Is there an automatic coffe maker with a carafe that does not dribble?

At the summer camp (no electricity) I use an old percolator which is a little tricky at first, but I think it makes the best coffee anywhere.

I put a little skim milk in mine, or take it black. If I'm at Dunkin' Donuts I just get black, as the kids behind the counter have no concept of amounts beyond "lots."

When I visited a friend in Portland, Ore. in May we were constantly ducking into Starbucks. You can't throw a brick without hitting one. I found it overpriced and overrated. 

I rarely drink any coffee after noon. It makes my insides gurgle and keeps me up later.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Gevalia Procope or Kona strickly whole bean; ground just before use; Phillips automatic with paper cones; served with two sugars and a little half-and-half.

Fantastic. Gevalia is far better than Starbucks.

Joe


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Joe Frances said:


> Gevalia is far better than Starbucks.
> 
> Joe


Starbucks coffee is some of the nastiest coffee I've ever tasted (and I've tasted a lot of coffees). Gevalia is in a totally different league from Starbucks. Dunkin Donuts also kicks Starbucks' ass, as does the deli in NYC where I get my coffee.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I will join the bash Starbucks brigade. If you must go to Starbucks get their hot apple cider. It's some of the best stuff I've ever had. The coffee, however, tastes burnt and bitter.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

The Wife said:


> We use a Senseo brand machine, which employs no filters to wreck the flavour, and shoots extremely hot water through coffee-filled pods, creating one foam-topped double or single shot at a time. One could call the pod-case a sort of filter, but it is so thin as to have a de minimus effect on the coffee. Senseo pods are made by the old European coffee purveyor, Douwe Egbert, and produce a good, old-fashioned coffee taste--which is an alien concept at Starbuck's, where every single variety on offer is roasted to black bitterness.


I found the Senseo a huge disappointment. I thought it was going to be the answer to all my coffee making needs but I found the general coffee fairly bland and the espresso hopeless. I have cone back to my old Faema espresso machine for espresso and a french press (Cafetiere over here) for my normal coffees.

Illy coffee is my favorite and that of my business colleagues in Italy.

Only downside is the coffee grounds, which get everywhere. My next espresso machine will definitely have to take the Illy pods - perfect compromise!


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Stewart's Colombian
Signature Gourmet drip coffee maker (I think it's a Walgreens house brand)
Splenda
Whole milk

I drink coffee/hot tea from a large glass rather than a cup, when I'm at home.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

South American espresso beans, brewed within the week around the corner. Capresso burr grinder. Francis! Francis! X5. Two or three one or two ounce shots, mostly crema, every morning. This plus maybe a large black drip or french press later in the day.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I like Seattle's Best coffee better than it's parent company Starbucks, but Starbucks isn't too bad. I occasionally get one of their flavored coffees. Their pumpkin spice coffee (offered in the fall) is one of my favorites. 
For everyday drinking, I take mine with a little milk and no sugar. 
Surprisingly, White Castle has very good coffee.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I drink coffee really seldom. When I do have it, I put two parts skim milk to each part coffee and then add lots of artificial sweetener.


----------



## Hedonist (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry Alan, but you've got a lot of equipment there. 

A Solis machine and double espresso to start the day ... simple but jolting.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I get up before dawn and put filtered water into my old blue speckleware enamel coffeepot and grind my Trader Joe's fair trade columbian with an old italian grinder ( using the but of your Colt tends to mess up the mainspring.) Next I nestle it in my coals from last night's fire and let her perc. Sometimes I'll see a coyote slipping ghostlike past me in the morning fog. Once brewed I toss in some cold water to settle the grounds and check my johnny cake or drop biscuits in the dutch oven. I like marmalade jam on mine. Then I just slip back inside to bed and see what Thomas theTrain is up to.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

.
Black.

Not really that particular about what or where it comes from. Since my little episode with heart palpitations a while back, the doc insists that I take in NO caffeine, anyway.

My choice as the best fastfood coffee is BK Joe (decaf, sigh) from Burger King.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Give me good old fashion "Diner" coffee. The type they brew 200 times a day. Black with no cream or sugar and keep it coming. I really like going to IHOP because they bring the caraff of coffee when you sit down and you can pour as you go.

I do Starbucks, but I don't like their brewed coffee because it is too bitter. I'll have latte's when I get coffee there.

After a nice meal, I like a cup of espresso. Again, black with no sugar or cream.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Peets: black, no sugar*

We start the day with a half and half mix of Peets Arabian Mocha Saanani and Ethiopian, ground at the store and prepared in a French press coffee squasher. I use a rounded measuring cup of ground coffee in the large size squasher. This results in very strong but not at all bitter coffee. I pour boiling hot water over the ground coffee, stir it with a wooden spoon, let it sit 3-4 minutes, stir again, top off with water as the mixture sometimes gets frothy, squash and serve.

While the coffee is steeping I heat skim milk which I froth in a gadget which I add to my wife's coffee, along with a shake of cinnamon. (This is, IMHO, a waste of good coffee, but that is how she likes it. I don't have to drink it.) I drink mine black.

Trader Joe's Ethiopian is usually good, if I can't get Peet's. Little River Coffee Company Blue Nile blend, served in the Headlands Coffee House in Fort Bragg, California, not North Carolina, (same general, different coast), is also good. I prefer African coffees to those grown elsewhere. I don't care for Starbuck's. I generally do not like diner or restaurant coffee.

I make espresso in a Francis Francis machine using appropriately ground Peets. I steam milk for those what wants it. Enjoy serving espresso in little glasses, rather than small cups.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

I get my coffee locally from George Howell's Terroir in Acton MA. Fantastic stuff. I take all my coffee black. I drink seven cups at a time some days. Getting a grinder and grinding your own beans right before brewing is definitely the way to go. The difference is quite noticeable. For espresso I like this little place near Faneuil Hall, it has just a hint of spiciness to it.
I still have not managed to match the coffee I get at my friend's house though. I do not know if it is the water, the machine, the beans, or whatnot, all I know is that it is the most tremendous coffee I have found. I dream about that coffee everyday.

Starbucks is hit and miss, but some of them serve good coffee, albeit expensive.


----------



## narticus (Aug 24, 2006)

I roast my own, so that it suits my tastes exactly, though there is one (and only one) local coffee shop that roasts and brews good coffee. I usually brew via French Press, though occassionally I'll make an espresso or even more rarely make drip brew. Since good coffee, like fine wine, shows terroir, and since darker roasts tend to mute these characteristics, you'll never, ever, catch me drinking Charbucks, or is that Fourbucks?

If you're adding cream and sugar, you're drinking a coffee-flavored beverage, not coffee. Not that I'm opinionated or anything.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Peet's (Major Dickason Blend), a bit of half/half and 2 or 3 tsp. of sugar, preferably raw.
​


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Any Chicagoans try Intelligensia?

https://www.intelligentsiacoffee.com/


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

I generally avoid the stuff, choosing tea, chai or hot chocolate on top of a liter of water each morning. On those rare occasions for coffee: always decaf with cream and sugar.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I have one of those Keurig machines with the K-Cup portions, however I have an adaptor that allows me to use any fresh-ground beans. Generally, I buy the K-Cups from Green Mountain Coffee (out of Vermont). I tend to like either a medium coffee (their Nantucket Blend is good) or a dark, bold import like Sumatran Reserve. I need sugar with my coffee, and lots of it...

TT


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I have seen several Peets' fans here. As I posted back on this thread's first time round, we use Peets at home. Is anyone else worried there might be a drop in quality since they moved from mail order to stocking in grocery stores? We still get ours mail order, whole bean, as the time between roast and delivery is still just a few days.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*no discernible change in Peet's quality*

I haven't noticed a decline in quality since Peet's started selling in markets.

I get ours from their store at the eastern boarder of Pasadena. It takes us less than a week to go through a pound, so I have them grind it. When I make the trip to the studio in Fort Bragg the coffee will be stored for several days so I take whole beans and buy more from the local market if I use up what I have brought.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I have seen several Peets' fans here.


We used to order Peets, but ever since a local roaster opened up literally a few blocks away, Peets hasn't seen a dime of my money since 

I used to be all geeked up on home espresso, but determined it just wasn't worth the effort.

We don't even grind at home anymore. Considering the rate at which we consume, I don't notice much of a flavor loss.

Simple electronic cone filter drip machine here.

-spence


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

"Black, like my men."


Joe Frances said:


> Gevalia Procope. Gevalia is far better than Starbucks.


I would be very, very surprised if Le Procope actually used the coffee that Gevalia sells as its Procope blend, or if Le Procope used anything other than a decent, commonly available coffee like Lavazza or Segafredo.

I use various beans from Verlet (the nicest coffee shop in Paris, IMHO) in my stovetop coffee makers; I'm mediocre with them and miss my Gaggia, which is in storage back in the mother country. With the Gaggia I only used Illy, though.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

A little Bailey's Irish Cream in the morning.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I take my coffee as Diet Coke with ice. Seriously I have a terrible Diet Coke addiction - am trying to wean myself gradually from a six pack a day habit, down to about 4.5 cans a day since the New Year. Thankfully I rarely drink coffee otherwise all that caffeine would have surely done me in by now.

Karl


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,Thankfully I rarely drink coffee otherwise all that caffeine would have surely done me in by now.


I'd be more concerned with my teeth 

-spence


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I have seen several Peets' fans here. As I posted back on this thread's first time round, we use Peets at home. Is anyone else worried there might be a drop in quality since they moved from mail order to stocking in grocery stores? We still get ours mail order, whole bean, as the time between roast and delivery is still just a few days.


According to Wiki, Peet's is opening (or has opened) a new and much larger roasting plant in Alameda. Greater capacity usually translates into longer distribution times, so we'll see if it affects quality.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> According to Wiki, Peet's is opening (or has opened) a new and much larger roasting plant in Alameda. Greater capacity usually translates into longer distribution times, so we'll see if it affects quality.


I did not know a new plant was opening. The longer distribution times is exactly what I was afraid of.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> Any Chicagoans try Intelligensia?
> 
> https://www.intelligentsiacoffee.com/


I'll have to try it next time I'm down by the Monadnock.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I remember the first time I was informed my server was a Barrista. I had this Hemingway moment of berets, bandoliers,bridges and the first time I let the mainspring on an Astra 400 take off. Starbucks is a place for Lesbians to meet after posting on Craigslist and finding out they're both 19 year old males from the local community college. America may have caught up to Europe in our Coffee's quality, but this ersatz jazz ambiance drives me nuts. I want red naugahyde stools, a waitress named Blanche, blonde and a little over the hill but showing lingering hints of her fading sexuality. Oh, and when I have to choose between a gallon of gas or a cup of 'Jo my congressman can expect another heated email.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

just a hair above room temprature and black as the ace of spades...


----------



## Countertenor (Mar 21, 2007)

CCabot said:


> I get my coffee locally from George Howell's Terroir in Acton MA. Fantastic stuff.


Good call. Their best buy is the Guatemalan El Injerto, but each of their varieties of African coffee are equally exquisite.

I often go the Whole Foods' Allegro route, insisting on a store that roasts in-house. Their Costa Rican is a good buy (nice aroma), the Organic Mexican is a great drinking coffee, and the Sulawesi is for when you want something fuller-bodied and earthy without being over-roasted. As for the blends, Red Sea Blend is a nice medium roast, with a little blueberry in the nose coming from the presence of Ethiopian Harrar, and the Kona Blend (Kona/Costa Rican) is just fantastic (for a few bucks more).

The thing about companies that specialize in dark roasts is that they can get away with using inferior beans. Not that Peet's and Starbucks use the worst beans, but, since dark roasts tend to taste alike (the flavor is more dominated by the roast itself), you always have to wonder. The other thing about dark roasts is that it perpetuates the idea that one must put dairy products in one's coffee. If a dairy-using dark roast fan wants to branch out and try a lighter roasted coffee, I would recommend trying it black, especially zesty African coffees. The use of dairy (and I'm not talking espresso drinks), as I understand it, comes from masking the flavor of _really_ bad coffee (eg Folgers). And another thing about dark roasts is that they actually have _less_ caffeine than lighter roasts. The more you roast a coffee bean, the more you burn off a lot of things, including caffeine. </dark roast rant>

Getting back to Terroir, Simon's Coffee Shop near Porter Square uses Terroir exclusively. So next time you're visiting Gary Drinkwater :aportnoy: stop in at Simon's and have the manager and lead barista, Jaime, make you an espresso. I'm not much of an espresso guy, but Jaime does it right!


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hot and black. I drink Folgers or any other Colombian. Must be hearty. Roarrr!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Gunpowder Green Tea and Splenda.


----------



## darin_arrick (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm super-picky about the coffee I drink. I love straight espresso, made from single-origin beans, roasted (lightly!) by someone who is also an espresso drinker, and served by a barista who cares about the drink.

Coffee made on a Clover is good stuff, too, and fast.

I can't find enough good coffee, so I drink a lot of tea (mostly English Breakfast-style blends).


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Most of the time, Julius Meinl Präsident (if I run out, Helmut Sacher because I can get it locally and it's a similar-tasting Viennese roast) in a French press, made with charcoal-filtered water and topped with 2% milk.

Sometimes I'll do espresso (usually Illy, sometimes Meinl or Lavazza) with frothed 2% and a shot of Grand Marnier.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

In the morning, I enjoy a mild Central American blend, freshly ground and brewed using a French press. Of course, some may elect to call my preferred brewing device a Freedom press ... however I find that by referring to it as a cafetière, that particular dilemma is solved.:icon_smile_wink: But I digress. 

To drink, I add cream and sugar. 

In the evening, I prefer a bolder coffee ... to which I often add a bit of liqueur ... in addition to cream and sugar. 

A favorite cup (my version of Linus Van Pelt's "security blanket") is one designed by Frank Lloyd Wright for the Imperial Hotel, Tokyo. But again, I digress.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Welcome back, RSS. I'm glad you've rejoined us.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm afraid I do have a tendency to digress ... sometimes willfully ... but even then I do -- more often than not -- rejoin the mainline. After all, side tracks rarely take one far. And to be honest, Alan, I saw your thread and couldn't resist. Besides, for a fellow with whom I sometimes disagree ... you are just too darn nice. 

And I will admit ... there've been a couple of other visits. But NO politics ... well, none as long as we're being precise about definitions.

Until I'm back "home" ... visits will be less frequent ... and perhaps I'll moderate my posts even after the return.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i used to drink alot of coffee during my younger years, during college), and before i married. now i hardly drink coffee at all.

but whenever i do once in a blue moon, i put a little cream and sugar in there and drink

cream i like half and half.

depends on the coffee as well, when i just drink coffee at the office, or at starbucks, i make sure there is cream and sugar.

when i drink coffee at my brother's , he is a coffee connossieur, i like him to make mine with the least bit of cream and sugar as the flavor of the coffee is more enjoyable.


i used to drink those four buck coffee lattes at starbucks all the time when i dated my wife.
now whenever we go, she gets her usual toffee nut latte or whatevers, but i just get a glass of water. i have no desire to get a whole cup, i'll just take a couple of sips of hers.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I drink mostly au laits. Can be tough to find really good ones, though.


----------

